# The importance of resting meat



## Mike9 (May 12, 2013)

I took a really nice 3lb. piece of Australian grass fed boneless rib eye out of the freezer the other day and thought I'd grill some steaks for Mother's day. 

The steaks (sliced from the loin and trimmed of excess fat and tissue) -






Three of them sliced after resting (much more med/rare than the crappy CFL lighting shows) -





All that's left on the cutting surface - (un-retouched photo) -





This was excellent quality beef and very juicy - hence the topic.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 12, 2013)

how long did you let it rest b4 u started cutting?


----------



## ThEoRy (May 12, 2013)

Oh no, poor lighting.


----------



## Mike9 (May 12, 2013)

Probably 10 minutes rest under foil while the fries were cooking. The Ausie meat is delicious - the beef and the lamb - neither is "finished" before butchering.


----------



## Mike9 (May 12, 2013)

End cuts Rick?


----------



## ThEoRy (May 12, 2013)

Not sure in that light. It looks like it came off the end. Me no likey.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 12, 2013)

you had about another 2 min left on resting to get the rest of the juices. But I myself think you were fine with that time. Its great for some "mop up", before everyone else gets one.

I love most Aussie meat that I have tried. (didn't like the garor I got)


----------



## Mike9 (May 12, 2013)

This chunk of rib eye looked like the shoulder end which I like flavor wise. I sliced the steaks an inch thick and after resting sliced them diagonal to the grain. 

We have two developmentally disabled adults that live with us and I can't just plunk a whole steak down in front of them. Everyone gets the same looking plate - it makes everyone feels equal. Timing can also be an issue - did you wash your hands? do you have your drink? did you take your pills? etc, etc. 

Tell you what - if I had some chuck and ground the two together it would have made the best burgers . . . just sayin'.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 12, 2013)

I just prefer from the center back to the other side. Doesn't have the sinew running through it. Though how you prepared it by thinly slicing is a good remedy. I only ever use those cuts for mw and w orders but we never get too many of those so a lot of the time I end up chopping it up for other purposes. Tasty dry aged burgers and whatnot.


----------



## slowtyper (May 13, 2013)

I'm slightly sad to see that plastic thing on top of the nice board!


----------



## lechef (May 13, 2013)

http://youtu.be/5-9NgOZuUXM?t=4m12s
Skip to 4.12 and you see the difference on the same size steak when resting and not, but ofc you all know that...


----------



## Mike9 (May 13, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> I just prefer from the center back to the other side.



Well who doesn't - :lol2: However - at $2.99/lb I wasn't being uppity.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 13, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> Well who doesn't - :lol2: However - at $2.99/lb I wasn't being uppity.



True, can't beat that. The important thing is that you sliced it properly to "fix the glitch".


----------

